# Salamander!!!



## agent A (Nov 28, 2012)

meet my young, fat, cute plethedon species! :wub: 

caught her during drivers ed a few weeks back






















vid of her eatin

enjoy


----------



## Cassani98 (Nov 28, 2012)

that's cute :shifty:


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 28, 2012)

How did you catch a salamander during driver's ed? You're a weird fellow! :stuart:


----------



## twolfe (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow. She (?) is small. I only find large ones around here in the fall. Does she smell like fish?


----------



## agent A (Nov 28, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> How did you catch a salamander during driver's ed? You're a weird fellow! :stuart:


it was under a log, i had just finished and when i flipped the log i found 2, i took the smaller one cause the larger one was a redback



Tammy Wolfe said:


> Wow. She (?) is small. I only find large ones around here in the fall. Does she smell like fish?


i think it's a she based on the long tail

and i have no sense of smell, but she leaves slime on everything


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Adorable little thing &lt;3


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 28, 2012)

Woah, i thought you were gunna say you drove into a ditch or something  :lol:


----------



## BugLover (Jan 31, 2013)

ledbacks are fun... until they are hiding under something all the time lol


----------



## agent A (Feb 1, 2013)

i moved her to a bigger tank with soil

she LOVES it


----------

